# Bonded Dumbo Brothers Looking for New Home (Bay Area, CA)



## RaivenWings (Oct 12, 2013)

So. As sad as I am to be posting this, it seems to be the time for me to really consider my options in the near future about moving out of my home city. Very long story short, I have two wonderful boys looking for new homes in the Bay Area. They are are 16 months old at the time of this posting [Oct 2017] and are pretty darn cute and friendly. Alexander [Lex] is a pure silver, and his brother Maxwell [Max] is a white with silver blazed cap. Both are unfixed dumbos with ruby eyes. Due to stressful personal issues, they haven't gotten the handling and attention they deserve, so I hope to find them a new home where they'll get all the love!

If housing is needed, I'm willing to part with their cage as well, though it's not the biggest (again, they deserve better) but at least it's something! They'll come with whatever I have of theirs, and I'll be asking a minimal rehoming fee. I just want to find a wonderful home for them. <3

PM me for details or more pictures!







​


----------

